# budgie age (ish)



## Vhenry113 (Dec 3, 2021)

I am trying to decide if i do in fact see iris rings on my inos and if my recessive pied is losing its bars. when i was looking back at the first gender post i made about my albino baby(snowball) i noticed that she might have already had iris rings then and so now im unsure if she already had them or not so i will include a picture of then and now. and also my recessive pied baby(avalanche) is molting and i believe she is losing her baby bars so i would like to get confirmation of that. And lastly, my creamino baby(nimbus) is broody but from what i can see doesnt have iris rings yet? is that possible? and i know that the age they loose bars and get iris rings can vary by a few months depending on a few things im just trying to estimate.









April 2022 pic of albino snowball 








current pic of albino snowball
.








current picture of recessive pied (avalanche)








Current picture of creamino nimbus


----------

